# Allgemeine Frage zur Sensor-Groesse bei digitalkameras



## Leugim (9. November 2004)

Bei Digitalcameras wird ja immer ein faktor angegeben, um den sich die Brennweite des Objektives aendert. Eigentlich ja nicht die Brennweite, sondern es wirkt dann eher so: Bei einer Canon mit einem 55mm als ob man mit einem 88mm geschossen haette.... 
Nun zur Frage: WARUM hat man die Sensoren nicht groessengenormt (35mm) wie beim Film?
Koennte man denn nicht einen Sensor bauen, der zwar die gleiche Groesse hat, aber immer noch die gleiche Anzahl an Bildpunkten besitzt? Dadurch haette man immerhin nicht mehr diese Beschraenkung im Weitwinkel bereich, wie sie momentan herrscht...
*am kopf kratz* Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies nicht bedacht worden ist und wollte hauptsaechlich das WARUM in Erfahrung bringen...


----------



## Leola13 (10. November 2004)

Hai,

das einzige was ich herausgefunden habe ist :

Sensoren mit CCD Technik haben in der Regel eine Größe von 5,27 x 3,96, bzw. 7,18 x 5,32 mm (Verhältnis 4:3). Es gibt von z.B. Nikon auch Kameras (D1, D100) mit einem Sensor in der Größe 23,7 x 15,6 mm, bei 2,7 (6,3) Mio Pixeln.

Größere Sensoren sind zwar herstellbar aber zu teuer.

Von Canon gibt es die EOS-1Ds mit einem CMOS Sensor der Größe 36 x 24 mm (11,4 Mio Pixel). 

Wo du bei den Nikon Modellen und der Canon preislich liegst, ...... naja.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leugim (10. November 2004)

Also haengt die groesse direkt mit der Bildpunkteanzahl ab... Was mich nur gewundert hat, ist, weshalb denn nicht der Sensor groesser gemacht wird, bei gleichbleibender Bildpunktanzahl... Somit haette man ja nicht mehr diese bloeden Umrechnungsfaktoren bei den Objetiven und koennte Weitwinkel auch als Weitwinkel benutzen...
Ich verstehe halt nicht, weshlab diese Fotozellen nicht weiter auseinander platziert werden, um somit auf die groesse von Papier zu kommen (wenn schon nicht auf die Auflosung)


----------



## styko (12. März 2005)

Sorry dass ich diesen Thread nochmal ausgrab, aber vielleicht interessierts ja doch noch nen paar Leute 

Soweit ich weiß werden die Chips deshalb so klein gebaut, damit die Kameras kleiner werden. Bei größeren Sensoren in einer Scheckkarten großen Kamera würde das Bild "hinter" der Kamera erst die gewünschte Größe haben.


----------



## Leugim (18. März 2005)

Jupp.. mag ja sein, allerdings bezog ich mich mit der Frage auf digtale Spiegelreflexkameras...
Inzwischen sind die Sensoren schon grösser.. canon 20d z.B, allerdings auch die Bildpunktanzahl....
Also nochmal die Frage... Wieso nicht einfach die Fläche vergrössern, aber bei gleicher Bildpunktanzahl?


----------



## DLDS (18. März 2005)

KB Vollformat Sensoren gibt es.. sind teuer in der Produktion und benötigen auch diverse Fertigungsvorgänge.
Canon Eos 1ds (Mark II) NP 7999€ (16.7 Mpx)

Nikon hat keinen Vollformatchip im Programm. Kodak ja


z.B. als Sportfotograf freut man sich über einen Verlängerungsfaktor (super tele = teuer), man spart quasi durch die Verlängerung Gewicht und Geld. Dazu kommt noch dass bei einem kleinem Sensor nur der "gute" Bereich des Objektivs benutzt wird. Zum Rand hin haben Objektive immer einen Qualitätsverlust.


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. März 2005)

Leugim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jupp.. mag ja sein, allerdings bezog ich mich mit der Frage auf digtale Spiegelreflexkameras...
> Inzwischen sind die Sensoren schon grösser.. canon 20d z.B, allerdings auch die Bildpunktanzahl....
> Also nochmal die Frage... Wieso nicht einfach die Fläche vergrössern, aber bei gleicher Bildpunktanzahl?


 
Das macht man schon so, allerdings nicht bei normalen Kameras sondern eher in Bereichen wie Weltraumteleskope und ähnliches.
Dieses Marsrobotterdings zb hatten einen Sensor vom 4 Fachem der normalen Größe, aber nur 1,2 Megapixel....


----------



## Leugim (21. März 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Dieses Marsrobotterdings zb hatten einen Sensor vom 4 Fachem der normalen Größe, aber nur 1,2 Megapixel....


 
 Okay, also wird's gemacht, nur wieso nicht bei normalkameras? ES gibt schon Vorteile durch die enstehende Verlängerung, wie DLDS aufgewiesn hat, allerdings wiederum Nachteile im Weitwinkel-Bereich. Wo liegt also der Nachtiel darin, die Sensorgrösse grösser herzustellen...

  Der Unterschied von Normal- zu Weltraumfotografie ist ja auch die Kostenfrage...
 Ist vielleicht der einzige Grund, weshalb keine grösseren aber bei gleicher Bildpunkanzahl bleibenden Sensoren hergestellt werden, der, dass die grössere Fläche mehr kostet? Kann das so viel Unterschied machen?


----------



## mcfaker (29. März 2005)

servus leuds, Interessantes Thema  Ich hab hier 3 Links, die ich euch zum Verständniss
empfehle.:

1. Überblick zur alten und neuen Technik sowie Erklährungen zu CMOS und CCD
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glossary/Camera_System/Sensors_01.htm

2. Hier ein wunderschönder Vergleich der Sensorgröße einer standart DigiCam und einer SLR
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glossary/Camera_System/Sensor_Sizes_01.htm

3. Hier wird erklährt wie das mit den Pixeln funktioniert. Die neue Technik von Fujifilm wird auch schön veranschaulicht 
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glossary/Camera_System/Effective_Pixels_01.htm

machsts ma gut 
tschüssi


----------



## Leugim (29. März 2005)

okeh.. Das sind ja richtig gute infos.
danke mcfacker!
Also ist es ansheinend besser die Bildpunkte so dicht wie nur möglich zu legen, damit auch möglichst "grosse" Pixel rauskommen.. Ich hatte angenommen, dass alle Sensoren, so wie dieser neue Foveon-Sensor aufgebaut sind.. 

Würde man also einen niedrig-auflösenden Sensor auf 35mm aufblasen, hatte man eine absolut miese Qualität was Schärfe anbelangt.

Nur eine Frage tut sich mir da doch noch auf...

Wieso so viele Grün-Bildpunkte auf dem Sensor?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. März 2005)

Leugim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso so viele Grün-Bildpunkte auf dem Sensor?



Hi,

Grün ist die Farbe des sichtbaren Farbspektrums, die maßgeblich für unser Helligkeitsempfingen
verantwortlich ist. Das menschliche Auge begnügt sich bei der reinen Farbwahrnehmung
mit einer "Auflösung" von rund 6 Mio. Zapfen. Die Helligkeitswahrnehmung übernehmen
dagegen rund 124 Mio. Stäbchen.

Damit wird deutlich, wie wichtig auch bei farbigen Bildern das Auflösungsvermögen des
reinen "Schwarz-Weiß" Anteils ist. Und der wird in einer RGB-Kamera durch eine
größere Zahl von Pixeln im Grünkanal erreicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Leugim (30. März 2005)

Poah.. das wusste ich noch nicht.. liegt es daran, dass wir Grün als neutral, also weder als warme noch als kalte Farbe wahrnehmen?

Offtopic: Würde gerne ne 124MioPiaxel camera haben  auch wenn sie dann nur s/w ist...
(zwei davon besitze ich zwar schon, die sind aber nicht usb kompatibel *g*)

Vielen dank Martin Schaefer. Sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## mcfaker (30. März 2005)

hi martin,
*Wie kann es sein, dass das grüne Licht (Wellenlänge von 400-600nm) für
die Helligkeit verantwortlich ist?* Wir haben 3 verschiedene Zapfentypen
über welche wir dank unterschiedlicher Wellenlängen-Optima bis zu
7 Mio. Farben unterscheiden können. *Aber wie geht es nun, das eine
Farbe für die Intensität codieren soll?* Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass
Blaugrün (Optimum: 496nm) die Stächen am meisten Reizt. Sollte es nicht
aber die Lichtintensität sein, welche für Hell/Dunkel verwantwortlich ist?

Ich würd das gern verstehen. Geht aber irgendwie nicht *g* ...
Vielleicht fehlt mir die Physikalische Brücke und ich Weiss zu wenig
über des Spektrum generell?

Auf Biologischem Wege dachte ich immer verstanden zu haben, wie
es zu unersem Bild kommt. Folgendermaßen sieht mein Weltbild
bezogen auf dein Beitrag aus:


```
Ich dachte immer so funktionierts:
Du darfst bei den 120 Mio. Stäbchen nicht vergessen, dass
diese auch total anderst  verschaltet sind wie die Zapfen. Die
Stäbchen befinden sich ja nicht im Zentrum des Auges. Hier
ist lediglich der "gelbe Fleckt" mit außschließlich Zapfen.
Diese sind wie gesagt für Farben und das schwarfe Sehen
zuständig. Daher gibts hier auch eine 1:1 verschaltung.
Sprich ein Zapfen geht über eine Bipolarzelle direkt zu einer
Ganglienzelle, welche dann den Nerfenimpuls generiert.

Im Randbereich des Augapfels haben wir dann die
Stäbchen. Erstens haben die viel mehr Fläche da sie
ja in der Außenbahn einer Kugel liegen (daher haben
auch 120Mio Platz) und zweitens werden diese über
die Horizontalzellen verschaltet. Oft führen dann z.B.
tausende Stäbchen zusammen zu NUR einem
Nervenimpuls.

Das ist auch der Grund dafür, wieso das Bild, welches von
den Stäbchen an das Gehirn geliefert wird toootaaaal
unscharf ist. Die überzahl der Stäbchen hat denke ich
nichts mit der Intensität der Reize zu tun. Vielmehr müssen
die Stäbchen auch bei Dämmerung noch Rodopsinspaltungen
durchführen können, wo die Zapfen schon längst nicht mehr
reagieren. (Nachts sind alle Katzen Grau) Könnte man
ein Mittel für die Farbreizungspotentiale finden und dieses
mit dem Mittel der Hell/Dunkel-Reizungspotentiale vergleichen,
würde ungefär die selbe Impulsaktivität
zum Gehirn verzeichnet.

Aus Weißem Licht kann ja bekanntlich jede Farbe gewonnen
werden. Der Grünanteil ist dabei sehr Groß und liegt in der
Mitte des Spektrums mit einer Wellenlänge von 500-600nm.
Aber das hat doch nichts mit der Helligkeit zu tun?

Da das Grünspektrum in der Mitte liegt und da diese in unerer
Natur eben auch am Häufigsten auftritt hat sich das Menschliche
Auge auf genau dieses Spektrum für die Hell/Dunekel Eindrücke
spezielisiert. Je mehr Licht mit dieser Wellenlänge ins Auge
kommt, desto Heller empfinden wirs.
```
* Aber hat das was mit den Chips bei Kameras zu tun? Wir nehmen doch helles Rot-Licht 
genauso als HELL war. Auch wenn die Stäpchen darauf überhaupt nicht ansprechen?*

sorry, das es so lang geworden ist ...
Ist aber find ich recht interessant.

machts gut ..


----------



## Leugim (7. April 2005)

okay.. also sind auf dem Sensor der Kamera mehr grün-Bildpunkte, weil wir zum grossen Teil mehr grün als andere Farben sehen?

 Würde es denn nicht heissen, das unsere Augen Nachts leichter grüne Objekte wahrnehmen, als andersfarbige? Häh? Wieso dann nicht grünes Licht nachts verwenden?
 Ich habe das Gefühl einiges durcheinander zu bringen... 

 Ich dachte die Stäbchen würden auf alle Lichtwellen reagieren, die für uns im sichtbaren wellenbereich liegen, allerdings, dass diese nicht die Wellenlängen, sondern die Intensität wahrnehmen....
 Obengenanntes Gefühl tritt wieder ein....

 über jeden Versuch mich aufzuklären wäre ich sehr froh...


----------



## mcfaker (12. April 2005)

hi leuds, Ich hab ja ne prima (engagierte) Biologie Lehrerin. Ich habe sie genau das gefragt, was ich oben versucht habe zu formulieren. Nuja, sie wusste spontan auch nicht bescheid. Ich werd mich aber weiter hinter die Frage klemmen. Wenn ich irgendwo mal gescheite Info bekomme, dann schreib ichs natürlich


----------

